# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Zindelijkheid van een 4jarig kind-ongelukjes

## Nora

Hallo,

Mijn dochter is net 4 jaar geworden en gaat sinds twee weken voor het eerst naar school. School vindt ze leuk en komt met plezier er vandaan. Ze heeft alleen wat moeite met poepen op de wc. Terwijl dit al een half jaar prima gaat. Ze heeft dagen dat ik haar 3 keer moet verschonen. Zelf vindt ze het ook niet leuk en ze krijgt zeren billen. Heeft iemand een tip hoe we hiermee kunnen omgaan?

Groetjes,
Nora

----------


## mibo

mijn dochters waren rond 1,5 jaar zindelijk, mijn oudste vond de wc maar geweldig, maar mijn jongste vond het in het begin erg eng om op de wc te poepen, terwijl het plassen erg goed op de wc ging. anders laat je je dochter thuis op het potje haar grote boodschap doen en leeg hem samen in de wc en vertel haar een verhaaltje erbij. dat het veel makkelijker is voor haar om het op de wc te doen....ik hoop dat je hier wat aan heb. groetjes bo

----------

